# Illustrator Vektor Icon: SVG Filter wird unsauber



## ara-art (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

In Illustrator CS5 habe ich in einer AI Datei viele (ca 800) Vektoricons, die ich einzeln als SVG Dateien exportiere.
Die SVG Dateien werden direkt eingebunden. Damit der Schatten der Icons auch skalierbar ist und in den gängigen Browser angezeigt wird wollte ich einen SVG Filter anlegen (bereits in der AI).

Dazu verwende ich folgenden SVG-Filter Code:

```
<filter  width="150%" height="150%" id="drop-shadow">
    <feGaussianBlur  stdDeviation="3" in="SourceAlpha"></feGaussianBlur>
    <feOffset  dy="3" dx="1" result="offsetblur"></feOffset>
    <feFlood  flood-opacity="0.7" flood-color="rgba(0,0,0,0.5)"></feFlood>
    <feComposite  operator="in" in2="offsetblur"></feComposite>
    <feMerge>
        <feMergeNode></feMergeNode>
        <feMergeNode  in="SourceGraphic"></feMergeNode>
    </feMerge>
</filter>
```

Leider wird das Icon daraufhin sofort "verpixelt". Siehe Screenshot anbei.
Woran liegt das?
Dokumentenraster-Einstellung liegt bei 72ppi, aber da sollte doch eigentlich eben nichts gerastert werden, oder?

Vielen, Vielen Dank für Hinweise! Ich durchsuche seit Stunden Google, aber leider hilft bisher nix.
Grüße,
Hannes


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. November 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt leider nur CS4 vorliegen. Wenn ich eine Form erzeuge und deinen Filtercode hinzufüge, habe ich eine saubere Vektorgrafik.
Kann es sein das du die Pixelvorschau aktiviert hast?
Ansonsten kannst du mal eins deiner Icons bereitstellen so das ich mir die Datei anschauen könnte?

Hast du eines deiner Icons schonmal direkt im Browser geöffnet und angeschaut ob dort die Pixel auch noch vorhanden sind oder ob es ein Illustrator spezifisches Problem ist?

Viele Grüße


----------

